# About me



## WhyMe66

Not much to tell; heart broken, confused, hurt, angry-the usual. I'm a post graduate student going for my MS then PhD in Criminal Justice. I have been in law enforcement for a very long time. Some people think I went to the police academy with Matt Dillon. I am in the middle of the five stages, bouncing back and forth between acceptance and wondering "WTF just happened?"

:frown2:


----------



## jmsclayton

HI 

I wanted to mention something about myself. 

I have been and still here since prior to 2010 and prior to 2005 or thereabouts -i was on it then had computer problems and re came back. . I usually just read on places like this. 

Anyway, I am 48 years old and learn lots

Judith


----------



## JohnA

You have big plans in part of your life, keep your focus sharp. What will you do with your degree.


----------

